
Ask HN: Many small projects or one large one? - traviswingo
In all other industries, the opinion is that diversification into many projects, rather than putting all your eggs in one basket, is the key to wealth generation.<p>What about for startup founders in the valley? Should we stay laser focused on just one thing, or spread ourselves across a handful of projects to potentially hedge a flop?
======
codingdave
As a founder, you don't have the time and energy to diversify. There is just
too much to do. Founding a startup is an all or nothing game... all your
energies to try to make something work. If you want to diversify, yes, that is
a safer approach... but then you don't want to be a founder.

